# Looking for a single to fish with our crew



## ATXfence (Aug 1, 2013)

My girlfriend, roommate and I have a 25' Wellcraft that we offshore fish with about once a month. We are looking for a fourth to join up to lower the cost on some trips. We fish Thursday morning thru Sunday mid morning then wash down, clean up and head home. I am in the Austin area, they are in the DFW area so we can carpool from there as well.

It usually costs us about $2,000 for the whole trip including hotel, food, bait and fuel split 4 ways would be roughly $500 per person. We have all the equipment, but if you want to bring a rod or some baits feel free.

We usually go out about 50 miles for half the day Friday and Sat then come back in and limit on our state snapper, kingfish and a shark for fun. Sunday is usually an easy wind down short snapper trip and we try to leave by 10 am.

Guy, Gal we don't care...no smokers please.

Next trip is 8/9-8/11...next weekend...


----------

